# We have a new baby!!!!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is our newest addition- Graphite at Arreau Very-Merry!!! He will be arriving in North America from Journey's breeder in the Czech Republic in about ten days. He will be co-owned by me and Jessie's Mom, another member here and will be residing in Brooklyn NY. We are having him assessed in a few months by Paul Clas and Chrystal Murray, and if he passes their scrutiny, he will be shown AKC. We are beyond thrilled. We just got the results of his colour testing and he does NOT carry the brown gene which would have been our only obstacle. Colour me HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Gorgeous puppy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am sooooo excited!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow ! He is something! Congrats!!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my! What happy news! Gotta love a new puppy! Puppy breathe and Puppy kisses rate #1 in my book!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Beautiful puppy. Congratulations!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Show Ring Gaits*

Congratulations on your beautiful puppy, Graphite at Arreau Very-Merry! Looks like he's already practicing his show ring gaits! :congrats: HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Gorgeous 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

What a beautiful baby!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice boy! I wish you and Jessie's Mom the best of luck with him.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

He is simply lovely. Please explain for my curious information. What does he have to go through to come from Chech Rep. To USA? Does he have to go into quarantine? If so how long? How long is his flight? Will he be in a cage the whole time? What about poos and pees? Sorry I just think of all these things.
I live in such an isolated country that everything we do internationally requires huge planning, and we have such very strong quarantine regulations.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone. Me, Jessie's Mom and the breeder of the litter have all been doing the happy dance all day. We got confirmation this morning that Betty-Jo is indeed pregnant and it looks like she and Quincy are expecting many puppies. So a lot of folks are breathing a huge sigh of relief. Then Jitka opened a chat box where she had scanned this baby's colour test. Needless to say, it was a fantastic start to the day. We could not be more excited and appreciate you all being happy along with us!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Qarza said:


> He is simply lovely. Please explain for my curious information. What does he have to go through to come from Chech Rep. To USA? Does he have to go into quarantine? If so how long? How long is his flight? Will he be in a cage the whole time? What about poos and pees? Sorry I just think of all these things.
> I live in such an isolated country that everything we do internationally requires huge planning, and we have such very strong quarantine regulations.


I know the difficulities of getting pups to Australia, because two breeders from Oz will be importing pups from here in the next year and a half. We will have to keep the pups until they've had their rabies shot, then a titer a month later. By the time they are on their way, they will be about 6 months old. Then they will be in quarantine for a month once they arrive. I would imagine to New Zealand is similar.

Bringing a puppy into Canada or the US from anywhere in the world could not be more simple. If a puppy is eight weeks old, our governments know the pup is too young for a rabies shot. They are allowed in, no questions asked. Periodically you will get an over zealous customs officer who insists the puppy be under house arrest until it has received it's rabies shot, which is fine, because it really should not be exposed to things anyway until it's puppy shots are complete.

The pup is in the crate the whole time and the flight is about 8-9 hours. They have to be at the airport a few hours in advance but they normally weigh the pup and the crate and do all the paperwork then let you take the pup back until about an hour and 15 minutes pre flight. There is water in the crate, a blanket and shredded paper. The shredded paper will capture any poop or pee. When we ship pups by air, we also put a Kong toy in that we have stuffed peanut butter into, so if the puppy is awake, there is something for it to do. But truth be told, puppies sleep 90% of their days away at this age, because they are growing. So they sleep most of the trip, and when they arrive and you open the crate door, they come out blinking and stretching and look at you like "Huh! So this is what all of that was about" and wag their tail and the rest is history!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

He is gorgeous, I'm soo jealous I need another puppy:Cry:
and congrats on the Quincy front too


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations! My friend is going to take apricot girl from this litter  And if I wasn't in Israel... ok, I have to wait for the next litter


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

He's beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Congratulations !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Jitka sent me two sweet photos from today...


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

He is certainly a poser and oh so handsome!


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

Aw, he is just too cute! :*
Wish I had known my baby boy when he was that little.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

gorgeous B-L-A-C-K!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Pretty boy.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

So cute!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

HE HAS A NAME!!!!! Jessie's Mom and I have been racking our brains tying to come up with something meaningful. He will be known as Jameson,to honour his uncle, Journey's sire, the beautiful, late DJames Bond!
CH.Volzhskiy Talisman Djames Bond

" Bond "

14/01/2009 to 24/6/2012 

REC Show 2009 
BEST PUPPY, Vice BIS JUNIOR

Czech Champion
Czech Junior Champion
5 x CACIB,res. CACIB, 2xBOB
2xVDH CAC, VDP CAC, DPK CAC, SK CAC
VICE WORLD WINNER 2012

breeder: Volzhskiy Talisman kennel, Russia


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Bond!!! Love it!!! He will be a top secret agent stealing hearts every where he goes!'


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahaha! Well, his name is Jameson, in honour of Bond, his remarkable uncle.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok so I need to read things better!! Jameson is even better ...lol.. Teach me to post while I a m supposed to be "working"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOOHOO!! We think we have Jameson's arrival to this continent figured out. It looks as though a friend of Jessie's Mom will be flying to Berlin and Jitka will drive there the evening before the departure to hand Jameson over. He should be in NYC on the 17th. Needless to say, we are pretty pumped, and Jessie's Mom is about to climb out of her skin! Hoping the next 2 1/2 weeks fly by!


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

How exciting!!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YES!!! We are pumped!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

A very exciting time waiting!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

hi, everyone. Thank you all for your good wishes for our new baby! I am counting the seconds till I can take him in my arms and hold him! Only 11 more days.


----------

